# Hymer 584 Bed Measurements



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Hi All,
This is our first post, we’re from Australia and are in the process of buying a Motorhome in the UK. I’ve come to the conclusion that arranging full comp insurance and registering the Motorhome in our names over on the Continent is all too hard. Undertaking this in the UK seems a lot easier, and then there is always the language barrier too. 
We’ve been using the forum to research various Motorhomes, travel destinations, tips and have found it to be very helpful. Hopefully this adventure will become reality later this year and we may be able to add some of our experiences too.
We’re now coming to the pointy end of our Motorhome research and have decided that we will probably look at something like a 2000 LHD Hymer B584 as it ticks most of our boxes. Large living space for its size, quality, Fiat reliability and the list goes on. However there are a couple of pieces of information I just can’t seem to find and that’s the interior height and the size of the double bed. 
If anyone could help us out with this info, or have any other feedback regarding, a class models, purchasing, or things to look out for, your feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Mick


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,
Our 2005 model may be the same dimensions, from the mattress to the roof is 32 inches.... the width at the widest point is 52 inches.

Hope this helps :wink: 

Keith


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

what language barrier are you talking about in detail ?

about 30% of the German citizens are supposed to know/speak enough english to survive in UK without using hands and feet to communicate 

but only some 15-20% speak french sufficiently, I admit 

Jan


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for that Keith, you wouldn't happen to know the length of the mattress? I'm pushing 6'3".

Oh! Jan braille by feet now that's an interesting concept.

Jokes aside, thanks for the stats Jan hopefully some of the 30% can help me speak a little German when I'm there.



Mick


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ mick

besides any language discussion .... 
here are the facts :

Hymer B584
the pull-down bed has a seize of (190x140/120 centimeters)
the couch only (185x90 centimeters)

and here`s my search result (partly in english) of B584`s from 2000 and later :

http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen/s...tion=B584&minFirstRegistrationDate=2000-01-01

Jan


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thankyou for the info Jan, I'll just run the German through Google translate.

Mick


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's to my questions relating to bed sizes in the Hymer B584. Is there anyone that could give me the floor to ceiling/ cabin height of the 2000 -2003 A class Hymer? 

I'm 6'3" tall and don't want to be walking around stooped. I've only ever seen one advertised here and it was 1000's of K's away. 

Thanks 
Mick


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Autourer,

We are in the same boat as you , looking going to Europe to purchase a motorhome and spent 2-3 years travelling.

As I am German and the wife is english we would have no problem regarding the licence of the car in Germany, but have decided to purchase in the UK as we intend to bring the MH back to Australia after our travel and the only way to do this is to have a r/h/d.
Like you we are also looking at a Hymer or Rapido but would like to have a Mercedes chassis and engine because of the service aspect once we back.
If I can help you in any way regarding the Language please let me know

We are in Brisbane


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Hi Rudi,

We're both looking forward to touring the UK first next year and the Continent the following. My wife is Scottish and my parents are both Dutch, so we both have family over there. As for the language barrier I don't think it will be big issue.

Who do you hope to insure your Motorhome with Rudi? The only company I have been able to find so far is Downunder. I've emailed countless number of companies and the reply has always been, that you have to be a resident. 

All the best with your venture should you need any info send me a message although being German yourself I'd say your well on the way to buying your Hymer/Rapido.


Thanks
Mick


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Mick,

Cabin height at its lowest point is 6' 5" although it is lower at the front under the bed but that is not a problem as there is no need to stand there.

Length of bed is 6' 2"

Bed width is 4' 3"

Bed sitting up height is 2' 5"

That's on my 2000 584.


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bill it sounds like I'll have plenty of head room.

Mick


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Mick.,

Yes, you'll just have to do all your pogo dance moves out doors.


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

LOL :lol: :lol:


----------

